# Hamster with Cushings



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I normally reside on the dog forum, but thought Id take a wander over here since Im after a little advice, so hello to everyone here!

Truffle, my Syrian, is 23 months old and was diagnosed with Cushings Disease four months ago.

He is now at the stage where he has lost the vast majority of the hair from his underside and from around his front legs  I am applying unfragranced body lotion daily at the advice of my vet to ease his dry skin, and he is now bedded on toilet roll rather than his usual woodshavings so it is soft next to his skin.

I had him at the vets on Thursday for a check up as I am keen to ensure he is allowed to go before he begins to suffer greatly. Our vet didnt seem to think he was in any pain and to just continue as we are.

Truffle is still reasonably active and happy  he was loosing weight so I now only offer him his wheel for a couple of hours of an evening rather than leaving it in constantly, and he still enjoys to be handled. 

His appetite is what is concerning me however  he has his hamster mixture constantly available in his cage but he isnt eating a lot of this recently at all. Ive been offering him various meals each evening  porridge, weetabix, mashed fruits and vegetables, pureed chicken, natural yoghurt, mild cheese, soaked dog kibble and cooked pasta/rice. 

Is this enough to sustain him? He is my first hamster and I wasnt really sure what to be feeding him if he wasnt eating his hamster mixture, so have just used common sense and been giving him things I know that are safe for him to eat, and that he has enjoyed in the past when he was in good health.

I fear the end is near, but I just wanted some help and advice to help ensure he is kept as happy and comfortable as possible until the time comes to say goodbye. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww poor hammy 

Has his teeth been checked recently? You might find that with his illness and age his teeth might have become a bit of a problem so he isn't comfortable eating hard mix.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've said for quite some time that his teeth look too long but the vet checked them on thursday and said they were fine, so I can only really go on what he said. It's very hard seeing him like this, I never expected to get quite so attached to him!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I've said for quite some time that his teeth look too long but the vet checked them on thursday and said they were fine, so I can only really go on what he said. It's very hard seeing him like this, I never expected to get quite so attached to him!


I would probably seek a second opinion then, but thats me lol.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm, I'd like to think a vet would know if a hamsters teeth were too long  Truffle is my first one, I don't know much about them at all, so..!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Not all vets are rodent savvy I'm afraid


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

also, its not fair on him to remove his wheel, i know you are trying to do whats best for him, but that is his main source of enjoyment, hamsters can run miles in the night, removing that may keep him at a good weight and keep him going a little longer, but at what cost to him? when he isnt being handled he wont have anything to do, which will result in a bored hamster, who sleeps more then usual, which could also effect his appetite


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah sorry, I was advised to do this by the veterinary nurse (who claimed she bred show hamsters - you learn something knew everyday, never knew you could show hamsters ). I'll make sure to leave it in from now on.

She said he'd exhaust himself, given his age and condition  Either way, it'll be left in now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Ah sorry, I was advised to do this by the veterinary nurse (who claimed she bred show hamsters - you learn something knew everyday, never knew you could show hamsters ). I'll make sure to leave it in from now on.
> 
> She said he'd exhaust himself, given his age and condition  Either way, it'll be left in now.


I think said vet nurse needs to do more research on her chosen pet.

After everything you have said I would highly recommend getting a second opinion, silly question but how did they test for cushings?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

They didn't "test" for it - they said all his symptoms - increased thirst, increased urination, dry flaky skin, hair loss and hyperpigmentation matched those of either Cushings Disease or diabetes. His urine was tested for diabetes which came back clear so the vet then diagnosed Cushings.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

some of the -not so reputable- show breeders do remove wheels, at the hamsters expense, to get them up to a nice chunky show weight, so they do do better on the tables 

hamsters do tend to know there limits, and i doubt very much he would exhust himself
to be honest your vet doesnt sound very hamster savy at all to me

it is pretty obvious if a hamster has cushings though, i dont think they do do any real tests for it, have you got any pictures of him?


----------

